# Thoughts on Blower 2007 Troy bilt Snow King 30" 318cc 11HP 2 stage



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

Thoughts on this snowblower and Troy Built in general? This is for a friend with a fairly large driveway. I have no experience with Troy Builts are they quality machines? I can't seem to find much info on this model. Is it a Tecumseh engine? 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-snowblower/...tent=app_ios&utm_medium=social&utm_source=sms


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

overpriced piece of mtd junk. look for an ariens honda or toro


----------



## ICECOLDBEER (Nov 3, 2015)

43128 said:


> overpriced piece of mtd junk. look for an ariens honda or toro


This is kind of my opinion as well but it seems half decent. Big engine and all. Are these machines prone to any known issues?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I have the Troy-Bilt 2410 . . . mid-range machine. I got mine for $499, so it was a good budget machine.

The auger blades are lightweight, and I thought that they would easily bend, but so far they have not. The impeller design is poor and you will want/need the impeller modification.

The drive and impeller engaging mechanisms are cables rather than hard linkages, so they can have a lower life span.

I think Troy-Bilt (MTD) is out of their league making a 30" machine.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

I've got a similar 28" 2007 MTD and it has handled about 12' of snow now for each of the past 10 years; but mine doesn't look as pretty as this one.

They failed to mention that this has "Heated Grips". The Single Lever "Joystick" is nice; but it does frost up occasionally (the hardest part has been understanding how it works!). Otherwise, a few belts, inner tubes, a friction wheel, and a couple cleanings of the Idle Restrictor Screw, and annual oil changes is about all it has really needed. I don't see why it won't last another 10 years or more. Keep it dry; keep it clean. I'd buy it again.

This 30" was priced at about $1050 in 2007. If the pictures represent its true condition close-up, it must still be worth at least half of that.


----------



## jonnied12 (Jan 14, 2017)

Nothing wrong with Troy-Bilts! Just maintain them and they are as good as any other brand.


----------



## zak2883 (Dec 18, 2017)

Anyone have a flex that they have retrofit with a starter or anything else? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

jonnied12 said:


> Nothing wrong with Troy-Bilts! Just maintain them and they are as good as any other brand.


Not true..
It is not correct that all brands are of equal quality, this is well known and often discussed here. 

Scot


----------

